
Help the Internet Archive - their offices were destroyed in a fire - ajaymehta
https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/please-help-the-internet-archive-after-their-offices-were-destroyed-in-a-fire
======
caboteria
Why not cut out the middleman?
[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

~~~
agwa
The crowdfunding campaign will probably be more effective at raising money for
this.

Fortunately, there is effectively no middleman here, according to the
campaign's description:

> * I've spoken with June from the IA, who will ensure that funds go directly
> to them.

> * Crowdtilt has agreed to waive their card processing fee!

------
givehimagun
Naive question: what portion of this would be covered by insurance?

~~~
nathanb
I must be naive too, then, because this is what I thought at first. Anything
that gets dollars into the hands of the archive.org folks is fine with me, but
this is what insurance policies are for.

~~~
poopsintub
Do they even own the place, it looks like it's probably rented. How much will
it cost to replace a desk and a computer?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
The article's only five paragraphs; maybe you could try reading it? "High-end
digitizing equipment" isn't cheap. Just one big archival scanner can run
$5000-$10,000 or more, and they had quite a few of those, probably
specialized/customized.

------
jason_slack
The title here is misleading. "Their offices" were not destroyed. The office
involved was just a single office used for scanning content.

That being said. They are an amazing resource that I have used a few times to
obtain copies of content that I had lost.

------
Semaphor
I used the fire as an excuse to finally set up a monthly donation for them.
They deserve it.

~~~
HCIdivision17
Thanks to the headline, I finally remembered to set that up, too. I suspect
that if they need anymore money after insurance and such, the most effective
time is to fund raise immediately. Hopefully it doesn't happen again, but
maybe that's a silver lining!

------
sp332
Another photo just posted on Tracey Jaquith's twitter @tracy_pooh
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYfLJp2CEAAA7cU.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYfLJp2CEAAA7cU.jpg:large)

~~~
sp332
Ah I fat-fingered that, for the record it's tracey_pooh with an 'e'.

------
Procrastes
donated.

Slightly off topic, but I really like Crowdtilt's payment dialog. That was
easily the lowest friction payment box I've seen. I wonder who designed it?
Looking at their terms, it looks like they're using Balanced Payments, was it
an internal design or inspired by some Balance Payments widget?

~~~
jjb123
Thanks :). We designed it in-house. One of the great benefits of balanced and
stripe is complete customizability of not only the look and feel, but also of
which fields to include/leave.

------
smoyer
I'm using FireFox 25.0 and I got a notice about my browser not being new
enough ... I never win!

------
andrewtbham
Did Tesla build their office?

~~~
andrewtbham
downvote away humorless nerds.

~~~
corin_
I'm not sure this is the site for you if you use "nerds" as an insult.

